# Do you wear an apron?



## joyfulheart (Nov 24, 2001)

I'm not sure where to post this...

Do you wear an apron when you're in the kitchen?? Maybe you wear it at other times, too?

I do, but the apron I wear is super-duper ugly. I tie-dyed a white apron a couple of summers ago, and that's what I wear! It has some stains on it, too...







Need a new one!

(Where do you find cute ones??







)


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Never. Never ever ever ever.


----------



## jammomma (Nov 17, 2008)

I do. I love it. I have three really cute aprons that I love to wear. Two of mine are made by Danica and i bought them off of One Kings Lane, the other one i just bought at TJMaxx for $12, they had a whole bunch when I was there a couple weeks age.


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadelbosque* 
Never. Never ever ever ever.

I wear one at work, but never at home. Can't stand them.


----------



## blumooned (Nov 11, 2009)

I own 1 apron, but haven't ever worn it. It was a gift & I actually love it, but I'm just not in the habit of wearing it. It is really cute - I kinda don't want to get it dirty!!
Here's the site - they have a lot of really cute & fun stuff.
http://www.saucyaprons.com/


----------



## damona (Mar 27, 2008)

i have a couple of the plain white chef's aprons. the kind that have the neck strap and then tie around the waist. i wear those when i'm doing serious cooking or baking since i have a bad habit of wiping my hands against my thighs. i've ruined several nice skirts doing that and finally just gave up and started wearing the apron. sometimes i'll just tuck a towel into my waistband though.


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

I have a few, which I love. Honestly, I'd like to have a few more cute ones, because I get them dirty fast. (they're only good for a day or two. of course, not wearing one, I stain my clothes...







)

I adore boojiboo's aprons:
http://www.etsy.com/shop/Boojiboo


----------



## carfreemama (Jun 13, 2007)

I want lots of aprons, so I'll check out the sites people mentioned. I want enough of them to change them often enough for them to be really hygienic. There's a store called Hatley www.hatley.com (maybe?) that has silly animal puns on almost all their stuff. They had an apron with a duck that says "shut the duck up!" I don't use this language, but for some reason I find it hysterical. However, I don't feel I can have it yet; because I have no idea how to explain this to dd who is 6. There's also a beaver motif that says "dam tired" on a coffee mug and "dam it's raining" on an umbrella. I WANT that beaver! But again, the language is a little too strong for a school playground.


----------



## GardenStream (Aug 21, 2007)

I don't for everyday cooking or baking, but I always wear one when I'm canning. I am awful about staining my clothes when doing tomato sauce. I have one that ties at the waist, but it's useless for me. I made my husband a John Deere bib apron years ago and that's the one I wear when canning. It's not cute or nice, so I don't worry about slopping it up at all.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I have a couple, but rarely wear them. If I'm doing a lot of baking I'll put one on.

The problem is that the "tie around the neck" aprons pull at my neck/shoulder muscles (where its' already weak from fibromyalgia) and hurt to wear. The ones that just tie around my waist are completely useless- food or flour ends up on my shirt above the apron. So I generally only wear an apron if I'm doing something especially messy.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

No. I've never had one and haven't gotten into the habit. I really doubt I'd even remember to put it on anyways.


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
I have a couple, but rarely wear them. If I'm doing a lot of baking I'll put one on.

The problem is that the "tie around the neck" aprons pull at my neck/shoulder muscles (where its' already weak from fibromyalgia) and hurt to wear. The ones that just tie around my waist are completely useless- food or flour ends up on my shirt above the apron. So I generally only wear an apron if I'm doing something especially messy.

The ones that tie around my neck annoy the crap out of me plus they're never wide enough to cover my large boobs. I found one that crosses in the back, kind of like a little girl's pinafore. No pressure or rubbing on my neck and full coverage. It's more like an artist's smock.

I only wear it when I'm doing something especially messy or canning. I like being able to use it like a towel for my hands when doing stuff like peeling lots of peaches or tomatoes


----------



## oiseau (Mar 30, 2008)

I have one but I only get it out when I'm doing something messy or splattery. Unfortunately, I don't usually realize what a mess I'm making until halfway into whatever I'm doing, so I usually just get half the mess on my clothes and the other half on the apron.

The rest of the time, I wander around with a dish towel over my shoulder for wiping my hands/very small spills. It stays there through meals and functions as a napkin. Especially useful when I'm eating on the couch or in bed.

My apron isn't fancy. It's blue and white striped and from Williams Sonoma.


----------



## laura-belle (Nov 3, 2008)

I have a couple of nice aprons--I like the Williams-Sonoma ones and they're generally thick enough to keep stuff from seeping through. I swear that cooking grease and tomato based foods are magnetically attracted to my clothing so I try to wear an apron whenever I cook, but I only succeed about half the time (my poor shirts).


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Mine's adorable and lacey and I love it because it doesn't hang from my neck, but rather the straps go over my shoulders and crisscross across my back, and button to the sides. I don't put it on as often as I should though, and end up wiping my hands on my clothes or splashing water on my shirt.


----------



## joyfulheart (Nov 24, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magelet* 
I adore boojiboo's aprons:
http://www.etsy.com/shop/Boojiboo

What fun!

carfreemama, I couldn't find aprons at the website you recommended?? I'll have to try again.


----------



## joyfulheart (Nov 24, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blumooned* 
I own 1 apron, but haven't ever worn it. It was a gift & I actually love it, but I'm just not in the habit of wearing it. It is really cute - I kinda don't want to get it dirty!!
Here's the site - they have a lot of really cute & fun stuff.
http://www.saucyaprons.com/

Oh, these are fun, too!


----------



## CherryBomb (Feb 13, 2005)

I have two really cute aprons that my bff had her grandma make for me. One is read with white polka dots and the other is a dark blue with a pretty white flower pattern. They're so cute! Practical, too. I love aprons, I just wish mine where longer. We do historical re-enacting and i do have a couple very long aprons I wear during events and I love them, they're so versatile.


----------



## Rosehip (Dec 30, 2007)

Yup. Always when I cook. I have three. One is a basic, white chef's apron. It's starting to look pretty dingy, though it certainly serves its purpose. I have a nice blue & white sort of Swedish looking one from Ikea which is attractive. My nicest is from Anthropologie. They have super cute aprons. It was a Christmas gift, and I wear it if I have guests over.

I HATE staining my clothes, so love my aprons.


----------



## daisymommy (Dec 13, 2003)

I'm loving my Flirty Housewife Apron









http://www.etsy.com/shop/momomadeit


----------



## joyfulheart (Nov 24, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daisymommy* 
I'm loving my Flirty Housewife Apron









http://www.etsy.com/shop/momomadeit

I like the neck-line on these aprons. So many choices of fabric, too!


----------



## tinybutterfly (May 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joyfulheart* 
I'm not sure where to post this...

Do you wear an apron when you're in the kitchen?? Maybe you wear it at other times, too?

I do, but the apron I wear is super-duper ugly. I tie-dyed a white apron a couple of summers ago, and that's what I wear! It has some stains on it, too...







Need a new one!

(Where do you find cute ones??







)

Yes! If I am cooking something messy or doing big jobs in the kitchen I wear an apron.

I have two really, really cute ones! One is full-apron with fairies on it that one of my very best friends in the world made for me.









The other is a full apron that is BRIGHT yellow with ladybugs all over it. It is so cheerful! I got it at a farmer's market. The lady that made it had soooo many pretty aprons she had made!

I saw one at Whole Foods last week and I wanted it soooo badly, but I really do not need another apron. I walked away from it.









I have a cute half apron that is blue and has a cat on it that a friend I used to work with years and years ago made for me, but I rarely wear a half apron. I am really messy in the kitchen and it doesn't cover my upper-half which is where I tend to end up being sploshed on.

I'd check etsy ( just Google it) for cute aprons.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

I do wear an apron many days. I tend to spend a lot of time in the kitchen daily... some days more than others... but I also have other household chores every day and wear one for that, too. I think it's a holdover from the days when I wore clothes that were nice enough to need protecting. I don't really need an apron, as I just wear t-shirts and shorts around the house. Like others, I'm often canning during the summer, too.

I also L.O.V.E. sewing aprons. I have quite a few (8 or 9 probably) and I've sewn several for dd, too (not matching... we both think that would be too cheesy) and one of our favorite activities when she's not in school is to don our aprons and work in the kitchen together.


----------



## Samm (Oct 30, 2005)

Nope - I have a visceral reaction to even thinking about putting an apron on









Because my shirts attract olive oil like a magnet, I do have a couple of flannel shirts I wear instead







Flannel shirts with shorts in the summer is quite the attractive outfit!

Samm


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

I have a chef's apron that I wear for messy jobs. I'd wear an apron more often if I had a place to keep it accessible. It gets folded up and lives with my baking pans and mixing bowls, so if I'm doing routine cooking I don't bother with it. I'd like a couple of more, but it's not a real priority.

I do take it off before sitting down at the table. It does bother me to see someone in an apron at the table.


----------



## SophieAnn (Jun 26, 2007)

I love my apron from Ikea because it's so adjustable. The waist strap and neck strap are all one continuous strap, making the neck fully adjustable without tying behind your neck.

I find that if I don't wear an apron I will stain my clothes, especially when frying bacon!

I also have a frilly half-apron that I wear sometimes, mostly for fun. I sewed it from the book Weekend Sewing. I would love to have more frilly aprons.


----------



## Ellp (Nov 18, 2004)

I do! I actually have a good handful of aprons just hanging off the side of my stove...

I get them from charity fundraisers where local craftspersons (usually seniors) show their knitting, sewing etc. I've also gotten a few at Value village and other 2nd hand stores.

My favourite apron is one that I got from VV for 99 cents. Its made out of quilting cotton that has seen so many washings its silky soft. The style is called something like "country style" or "farm house apron" or something like that, in that it is a full apron with a yoke at the back that prevents the shoulder straps from falling off. I love it because I can't stand the feel of straps brushing against my neck and pulling my neck down.

I love that apron so much I actually took measurements and have now sewn another "brand new" apron out of it.









Here's a link to an apron very similar to it...http://www.taylorsscarletthread.com/...on_enlarge.jpg


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

I do. I don't like to get my clothes covered with flour or squirted with tomato juice. Which they would.

However, I have never felt the need for my aprons to be "cute." An apron is an apron, to me. They're purely practical.


----------



## verde (Feb 11, 2007)

I do when I bake. I always get flour on myself so I started wearing one. I have two aprons my grandmother made for me. They're great! They're more like a pinafore -- they have one button behind my neck, they cover the entire front of my clothes and they have pockets.


----------



## Cascadian (Jan 28, 2009)

For the first time in my life, I decided that I needed an apron. I'll look on etsy as well









It's mostly because I'm sick and tired of putting on 'old clothes' to do my cooking, now that I'm out of infant-mode with the kids


----------



## shnitzel (Jan 6, 2010)

I can never seem to remember to put one on so my clothing is constantly getting filthy. I even keep one hanging in the kitchen all the time.


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

I do. I got 2 plain red aprons free off the back of Hanover beans cans.


----------



## sagewinna (Nov 19, 2001)

If I didn't wear an apron I'd be changing my clothes many times a day! I love them. I have some thrift store aprons, some homemade aprons and some were gifts.


----------



## Sol_y_Paz (Feb 6, 2009)

No I do not.


----------



## Cascadian (Jan 28, 2009)

OMG...looking at those aprons on etsy...







It's like apron p0rn







Now I'm DEFINITELY gonna wear one..


----------



## MisaGoat (Jul 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SophieAnn* 
I love my apron from Ikea because it's so adjustable. The waist strap and neck strap are all one continuous strap, making the neck fully adjustable without tying behind your neck.

I have that one like that too! One in lime stripes and one in purple stripes. Ideally I would wear an apron but I usually forget to put one on until after I get something on my clothing.


----------



## Bettercare (Aug 10, 2010)

Apron at home....no probs....unless u r wearing sumthing that dosnt need much of care







....Anyways just check out this website: http://apronstore.com/...contains a list of different aprons


----------



## mommy212 (Mar 2, 2010)

I <3 aprons but lost mine somewhere unfortunately...


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

I never do... but i have horrible habit of wiping my hands on my pants. I need to have dishtowel tied around my waste.


----------

